
High Achiever, Gifted Learner, Creative Thinker - eposts
http://www.bertiekingore.com/high-gt-create.htm
======
g00dn3ss
I think this is mostly bogus. Consider the research presented in recent
articles like:

[http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=the-secret-to-raising-
sm...](http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=the-secret-to-raising-smart-kids)

This division into 3 kinds of kids has an underlying assumption that kids can
be classified by some innate characteristics.

Rather than putting effort into "identifying gifted students", maybe we should
concentrate on finding more effective ways to teach everybody. Getting rid of
grades comes to mind as one way to help convert "high achievers" into "gifted
learners".

------
gojomo
This article talks about sharing these categories with children in discussion,
so that children can consider where they fit in. However, other work on
'mindsets' [1,2] suggests that labeling a child as 'gifted' or 'creative' in
contrast to 'hard working' could negatively impact the child's future learning
and achievement.

I wonder if Kingore, the author of this article, has written anything taking
into account mindset research like Carol Dweck's.

[1] <http://nymag.com/news/features/27840/>

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=84655>

------
ojbyrne
That big 3rd paragraph seems to be the center of bogosity. "Her comparison
helps to delineate differences between the two groups and provides a useful
format for discussions." Translated that means - this is some bogus education
theory that has no scientific basis behind it, and if you take action based on
it, then whatever mess you create is your own fault.

I had to take a survey course on education research during my postgrad days -
the first thing the prof said was that basically education is a research
ghetto where every half-baked methodology, and every bit of post-modern drivel
can find a home.

------
Tichy
So is there hope for the Creative Thinker? Because at least in news.yc
circles, he seems to be not very well liked?

